# Literally slayed in the club with recessed maxilla and large chin. Over for saltycels



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Girls came up to me to give their snap, and shake ass on me. Over for the salty incels trying to bash me 😌😌


----------



## Adonis (Aug 28, 2022)

Its over.
I don't even have social media because I am too anxious


----------



## eyes (Aug 28, 2022)

Post face.


Also jfl if you think facial harmony is important in clubs where everyone is half blind.
It's all about being NTmaxxed and/or dimorphic


Also jfl if you think that if a girl shakes her ass on you means you're gl, i have encountered manlet subhumans nerds got ass dances quite a lot


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Aug 28, 2022)

eyes said:


> Post face.
> 
> 
> Also jfl if you think facial harmony is important in clubs where everyone is half blind.
> ...


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

if what you have is a recessed chin then 90% of .org are homo habilis. Stop downplaying your looks + you had surgery


----------



## eyes (Aug 28, 2022)

BugeyeBigNoseCurry said:


> View attachment 1841931


jfl even @badg96 's selfies are higher quality than this photo


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Aug 28, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> if what you have is a recessed chin then 90% of .org are homo habilis. Stop downplaying your looks + you had surgery


opposite of recessed chin


----------



## curlyheadjames (Aug 28, 2022)

jfl why is everyone downplaying your success????????????? isnt this a supportive looksmax forum??


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

eyes said:


> Post face.
> 
> 
> Also jfl if you think facial harmony is important in clubs where everyone is half blind.
> ...


Pretty damn clear in there I can always see the girl close up


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> jfl why is everyone downplaying your success????????????? isnt this a supportive looksmax forum??


Honestly bro, I support almost all and everyone who posts needing affirmation, and most are respectful and cool. But then theres dudes like @BugeyeBigNoseCurry @pur3e that are so over, and they can do nothing but spread their toxic shit 💀💀


----------



## eyes (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Pretty damn clear in there I can always see the girl close up


i presume those are small clubs instead of rave/ techno ones right?


----------



## buflek (Aug 28, 2022)

you are good looking idk who told you that ur not gl and recessed

some bitter virgin i guess

what height are u?


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

eyes said:


> i presume those are small clubs instead of rave/ techno ones right?


It’s like mid sized club but with good lights and I can see faces. The cutest white girl with blonde hair and blue eyes made her way over to me and got all up on me. Felt good tbh getting her validation and Snapchat . I’m still swollen and have some surgeries to do but it feels good to be liked by a chick. And I want other guys here to know that they can be normie annd get girls. It’s not hard


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

buflek said:


> you are good looking idk who told you that ur not gl and recessed
> 
> some bitter virgin i guess
> 
> what height are u?


Lot of guys in my threads hating, I’m 6’2


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Aug 28, 2022)

tall white htn slays. In other news the sun will rise tomorrow.


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Aug 28, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> tall white htn slays. In other news the sun will rise tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Aug 28, 2022)

BugeyeBigNoseCurry said:


>


----------



## eyes (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> It’s like mid sized club but with good lights and I can see faces. The cutest white girl with blonde hair and blue eyes made her way over to me and got all up on me. Felt good tbh getting her validation and Snapchat . I’m still swollen and have some surgeries to do but it feels good to be liked by a chick.



Nice one mate. Didn't know you had a surger tho. Clubbing/partying lifestyle makes your face look like a blobfish so that wouldn't be a problem lookwise.






chadtindermoney said:


> And I want other guys here to know that they can be normie annd get girls. It’s not hard


This. I encounter NTmaxxed normie _Bojans_ and Abduls slaying well quite often, even in big cities. JFL if someone thinks the average NT guy don't slay in clubs and stuff.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

eyes said:


> Nice one mate. Didn't know you had a surger tho. Clubbing/partying lifestyle makes your face look like a blobfish so that wouldn't be a problem lookwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who/what is a bojan


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> It’s like mid sized club but with good lights and I can see faces. The cutest white girl with blonde hair and blue eyes made her way over to me and got all up on me. Felt good tbh getting her validation and Snapchat . I’m still swollen and have some surgeries to do but it feels good to be liked by a chick. And I want other guys here to know that they can be normie annd get girls. It’s not hard


agree mostly but reminder than you are strong htn with good pheno + 6'2. Again stop donwplaying your looks


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> And I want other guys here to know that they can be normie annd get girls. It’s not hard


You are not normie faggot, kys.


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> You are not normie faggot, kys.


Bro I’m literally telling you to slay


----------



## Aladin (Aug 28, 2022)

eyes said:


> Post face.
> 
> 
> Also jfl if you think facial harmony is important in clubs where everyone is half blind.
> ...


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Bro I’m literally telling you to slay




I cannot slay, I don’t have a good pheno like you and I am not tall either idiot.


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> I cannot slay, I don’t have a good pheno like you and I am not tall either idiot.


Why are you mad at me for believing in you. Your bloodline came all this way for you to give up?


----------



## Prinz Eugen (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Your bloodline came all this way for you to give up?



bro this hits hard tbh


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Why are you mad at me for believing in you.


Cuz it is annoying how delusional you are to believe we have it as easy as you, it is rage inducing to see someone being completely clueless to your struggles, it’s like a trust fund baby telling a poor person “just make money and become rich bro, it’s easy!”


----------



## curlyheadjames (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Honestly bro, I support almost all and everyone who posts needing affirmation, and most are respectful and cool. But then theres dudes like @BugeyeBigNoseCurry @pur3e that are so over, and they can do nothing but spread their toxic shit 💀💀


i dont understand why there are so many assholes here i mean its a looks max forum for goodness sakes


----------



## Aladin (Aug 28, 2022)

Prinz Eugen said:


> bro this hits hard tbh


it shouldnt.
most of our male ancestors didnt reproduce anyway









8,000 Years Ago, 17 Women Reproduced for Every One Man


An analysis of modern DNA uncovers a rough dating scene after the advent of agriculture.




psmag.com












Neolithic culture may have kept most men from mating


Y chromosome diversity suggests male reproductive bottleneck 8,000 years ago.




arstechnica.com





also, muh bloodline

do some fucking math
your genes + womans genes = child being 50/50
1st generation 50/50
2nd generation 25/25/25/25
3rd generation 12.5/12.5/12.5/12.5/12.5/12.5/12.5/12.5
4th generation, 100 years later, 
6.25/6.25/6.25/6.25/6.25/6.25/6.25/6.25/6.25/6.25/6.25/6.25/6.25/6.25/6.25/6.25/6.256.25/
5th...

you have literally zilch DNA in common with your grand grandpa already.
Include effect of epigentics and other shit, and, i mean just kek at muh "bloodline"


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> Cuz it is annoying how delusional you are to believe we have it as easy as you, it is rage inducing to see someone being completely clueless to your struggles, it’s like a trust fund baby telling a poor person “just make money and become rich bro, it’s easy!”


Crazy cuz there’s guys uglier and shorter than you getting bitches


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Crazy cuz there’s guys uglier and shorter than you getting bitches


They are not slaying.


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

When you talk to girls what happens


Pendejo said:


> Cuz it is annoying how delusional you are to believe we have it as easy as you, it is rage inducing to see someone being completely clueless to your struggles, it’s like a trust fund baby telling a poor person “just make money and become rich bro, it’s easy!”


alk to girls


----------



## Aladin (Aug 28, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> i dont understand why there are so many assholes here i mean its a looks max forum for goodness sakes


its on purpose, they trying to destroy this place


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> When you talk to girls what happens


Wym?


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Aug 28, 2022)

BugeyeBigNoseCurry said:


> View attachment 1841931


Godtier hair, no wonder


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Do they not want to talk to you


Pendejo said:


> Wym?


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Do they not want to talk to you


Idk, I have 0 interactions with girls, but they probably would be indifferent to me.


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> Idk, I have 0 interactions with girls, but they probably would be indifferent to me.Ok


Ok do you don’t know. Go try bro


----------



## Aladin (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Girls came up to me to give their snap, and shake ass on me. Over for the salty incels trying to bash me 😌😌





chadtindermoney said:


> Do they not want to talk to you


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Ok do you don’t know. Go try bro


How?


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Why are you mad at me for believing in you. Your bloodline came all this way for you to give up?


just ignore arranged marriages, enforced monogamy, limited options pool and female reliance on males for provision and protection that have all been voided in modern western industrialized nations for middle class women theory. Muh bloodline go fuck yourself


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> Cuz it is annoying how delusional you are to believe we have it as easy as you, it is rage inducing to see someone being completely clueless to your struggles, it’s like a trust fund baby telling a poor person “just make money and become rich bro, it’s easy!”


just stop eating avocado toast and starbucks every week and pull yourself up by the bootstraps bro


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> just ignore arranged marriages, enforced monogamy, limited options pool and female reliance on males for provision and protection that have all been voided in modern western industrialized nations for middle class women theory. Muh bloodline go fuck yourself


Pendejo is a 5’11 normie 😂 I told him to try, now I’m th bad guy


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

his next message will probably inlcude "defeatist mentality" and/or "in the real world" i am calling it right now


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Pendejo is a 5’11 normie


Brutal now I am just a plain normie


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Pendejo is a 5’11 normie 😂 I told him to try, now I’m th bad guy


true normies can not slay at all no matter their height. Stop gaslighting


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> Brutal now I am just a plain normie


htn masculine who can ascend with lifts


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> true normies can not slay at all no matter their height. Stop gaslighting


Never even tried talking to a girl and he says it’s over for him . What the fck


----------



## Deleted member 21741 (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Why are you mad at me for believing in you. Your bloodline came all this way for you to give up?


Most men's bloodnimes came all this way for women to reject them for being ugly.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Never even tried talking to a girl and he says it’s over for him . What the fck


you dont need to approach 400 women to know how attractive you are to them. You can just sense it from everyday interactions (with other men aswell)


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> htn masculine who can ascend with lifts


he wouldn't need to be any taller if he was actually htn


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 28, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> he wouldn't need to be any taller if he was actually htn


HTNs can’t slay with only face


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 28, 2022)

How old are you?


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> HTNs can’t slay with only face


yes they can. You are not htn if you think they cant.


----------



## Lihito (Aug 28, 2022)

eyes said:


> NTmaxxed







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> How old are you?








i knew i would see you here


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> How old are you?


22


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

I thought I was recessed Midface and Down syndrome eyes and banana mandible. By blackpill rules I shouldn’t be slaying . Yet I do 💀


----------



## Lihito (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Honestly bro, I support almost all and everyone who posts needing affirmation, and most are respectful and cool. But then theres dudes like @BugeyeBigNoseCurry @pur3e that are so over, and they can do nothing but spread their toxic shit 💀💀


Share positivity by rating me Here





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

Lihito said:


> Share positivity by rating me Here
> 
> View attachment 1842025


caged


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Lihito said:


> Share positivity by rating me Here
> 
> View attachment 1842025


This you? Just slay bro!


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 28, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> View attachment 1842011
> 
> i knew i would see you here


jfl why


----------



## Lihito (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> This you? Just slay bro!


Im 5'7 in the Balkans broooooo


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Lihito said:


> Im 5'7 in the Balkans broooooo


Wear three inch lifts and softmaxx bro! Also get the necessary surgery


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Aug 28, 2022)

*JBNT*


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> jfl why


because this is one of those muh people here said i should rope but see i pull girls irl brah just be normie so he practices what you preach. (according to himself of course. In reality he is a gaslighting tall htn-chadlite)
While i am the complete opposite in viewpoint and blakcpilled to the core
It's the eternal battle that will never end.
In other words


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

?


Zer0/∞ said:


> *JBNT*


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> ?


face is cope, it's all about NT


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> because this is one of those muh people here said i should rope but see i pull girls irl brah just be normie so he practices what you preach. (according to himself of course. In reality he is a gaslighting tall htn-chadlite)
> While i am the complete opposite in viewpoint and blakcpilled to the core
> It's the eternal battle that will never end.
> In other words
> View attachment 1842046


Have u tried to slay a girl. Or are u just over it


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Have u tried to slay a girl. Or are u just over it


no i havent tried but i am ltn so it's not worth it. RIght now especialyl since i am fat as fuck but i am losing weight. When i am at healthy/lean weighth i will try


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Zer0/∞ said:


> face is cope, it's all about NT


Im not NT tho. I used to be underbite, and am adjusting to this new life. Regardless I slayed before but mostly from tinder. Now I can go to the club and get thick white girls with my irl looks and I’m releasing self doubt and unworthiness in the process


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

if you dont get any ioi's then approaching is cope


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> no i havent tried but i am ltn so it's not worth it. RIght now especialyl since i am fat as fuck but i am losing weight. When i am at healthy/lean weighth i will try


Just leanmaxx wear lifts and softmaxx bro. And get the necessary surgery


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Just leanmaxx wear lifts and softmaxx bro. And get the necessary surgery


i have seen guys my height do well in NL. Lifts/height is not necessary in the slightest if the girl actually likes your face/you are gl unless manlet tier


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Just leanmaxx wear lifts and softmaxx bro. And get the necessary surgery


Im getting Midface implants, jaw angle implant, rhino and maybe chin shaving and maybe canthopexy


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Just leanmaxx wear lifts and softmaxx bro. And get the necessary surgery


you are such a dumbass littearlly contradicting yourself in this very post. Claiming ppl in here should just go outisde bro but admitting they should get surgery too.


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> i have seen guys my height do well in NL. Lifts/height is not necessary in the slightest if the girl actually likes your face/you are gl unless manlet tier


Nah extra height mogs trust


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> you are such a dumbass littearlly contradicting yourself in this very post. Claiming ppl in here should just go outisde bro but admitting they should get surgery too.


Yes because you should naximize you’re potential but also try even if y haven’t yet


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Nah extra height mogs trust


at 5'11 any ammount of height i would be able to gain realisticly wouldn't halo me at all in netherlands


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Yes because you should naximize you’re potential but also try even if y haven’t yet


ye i will try after i get to lean bodyfat levels, gymmaxx and softmaxx fully.


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> at 5'11 any ammount of height i would be able to gain realisticly wouldn't halo me at all in netherlands


Trust I am 6’2, my lifts increased my smv in club tonigt


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> ye i will try after i get to lean bodyfat levels, gymmaxx and softmaxx fully.


Just try bro


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Trust I am 6’2, my lifts increased my smv in club tonigt


of course they do becaues you are already htn. If you were mtn or ltn you wouldn't get shit. Lots of 6'4 dudes in NL that dont slay. Height is a big halo but only from htn and up but at that looks level you dont need all the extra halos anyway so that's why i claim it is cope (for most incels above manlet height)


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> of course they do becaues you are already htn. If you were mtn or ltn you wouldn't get shit. Lots of 6'4 dudes in NL that dont slay. Height is a big halo but only from htn and up but at that looks level you dont need all the extra halos anyway so that's why i claim it is cope (for most incels above manlet height)


Aight bro we’ll good luck i still have surgeries to do and swelling to reside from djs


----------



## Lihito (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Wear three inch lifts and softmaxx bro! Also get the necessary surgery


I need infraorbital rims + custom fat grafting to fix eye area im not fixing anything else because i would fuck up my harmony . Surgeries are about fixing main failois not reconszeucting the whole face..



What surgeries did you Got

My Badoo


----------



## Mogpogs (Aug 28, 2022)

She only wants chad


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> I thought I was recessed Midface and Down syndrome eyes and banana mandible. By blackpill rules I shouldn’t be slaying . Yet I do 💀


You lack self-esteem if you think you don't have insane hunter eyes and very good midface.


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 28, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> because this is one of those muh people here said i should rope but see i pull girls irl brah just be normie so he practices what you preach. (according to himself of course. In reality he is a gaslighting tall htn-chadlite)
> While i am the complete opposite in viewpoint and blakcpilled to the core
> It's the eternal battle that will never end.
> In other words
> View attachment 1842046


He is no htn-chadlite lol. Just a tall normie with good pheno. That is all you really need to do well with women. 

You don't need to be anymore than average looking to attract women. Looks are a threshold kind of thing.

Are you black btw?


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 28, 2022)

Mogpogs said:


> She only wants chad


Gigacope. She wants normies who are her type.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> He is no htn-chadlite lol. Just a tall normie with good pheno. That is all you really need to do well with women.
> 
> You don't need to be anymore than average looking to attract women. Looks are a threshold kind of thing.
> 
> Are you black btw?


Ethnic.


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 28, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Ethnic.


Currycel?


----------



## Mogpogs (Aug 28, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Gigacope. She wants normies who are her type.


Lifefuel


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 28, 2022)

Mogpogs said:


> Lifefuel


But you have to be a legit normie. Not some subhuman who overrates himself.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Currycel?


Iranian. He doesnt have htn bones but does have htn harmony. Most normies (who are white and young) i see outsifr dont look as good as him


----------



## Mogpogs (Aug 28, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> But you have to be a legit normie. Not some subhuman who overrates himself.


Oh, nvm then


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 28, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Iranian. He doesnt have htn bones but does have htn harmony. Most normies (who are white and young) i see outsifr dont look as good as him


Nah. He is a dead 5/10 normie. Mix of good features and bad features. Maybe, 6/10 due to height and pheno. 

He is a strong normie really. Far from chad.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Nah. He is a dead 5/10 normie. Mix of good features and bad features. Maybe, 6/10 due to height and pheno.
> 
> He is a strong normie really. Far from chad.


Where do you live? Because everytime i actually leave my basement i am reminded at how a lot of people who would br rated mtn or smthing like that here are acc above average irl even among young non fat white guys


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 28, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Where do you live


London. Oh and I don't count ethnics, oldcels, deformed people, dwarves, STEMcel autists. They don't matter. If you look at the NT white guys who go to clubs and try, he is 6/10 relative to them.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> London. Oh and I don't count ethnics, oldcels, deformed people, dwarves, STEMcel autists. They don't matter. If you look at the NT white guys who go to clubs and try, he is 6/10 relative to them.


Just ignore half the population theory.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

Yeah london and other major cities might be an exception


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 28, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Just ignore half the population theory.


You are the @Ceo of cope so I can't expect any other response.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

I mean sure i could just be very (un)lucky and be completely missing all the gl people. At my high school maybe 20 people were on his level out of 300 students. But judging by your name you probably have white worshipper goggles


----------



## eyes (Aug 28, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Crazy cuz there’s guys uglier and shorter than you getting bitches


lol might be true


above average looks make your thing way easier, but giga nt college normie slays better than a not nt htn/chadlite in a club.

although it's unlikely to be non nt after a few club visits if you're gl

the dopamine rushes and the random approaches you get feel insane IMO




Ceo of cope said:


> who/what is a bojan



serbian male name as abdul is a common arab name


----------



## 6ft4 (Aug 28, 2022)

How much did you slay prior to surgery 
Is there a notable difference in IOIs from girls post surgery?


----------



## pur3e (Aug 28, 2022)

@chadtindermoney is still crying for some reason. kinda getting old


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Lihito said:


> I need infraorbital rims + custom fat grafting to fix eye area im not fixing anything else because i would fuck up my harmony . Surgeries are about fixing main failois not reconszeucting the whole face..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BALKAN SLAYER


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> You lack self-esteem if you think you don't have insane hunter eyes and very good midface.


Ppl say i have bad ipd and Down syndrome eyes lmao


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> How much did you slay prior to surgery
> Is there a notable difference in IOIs from girls post surgery?


Big diff the main important thing is being confident in my self now


----------



## andy9432 (Aug 28, 2022)

Take off that wig and ur low tier normie


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 28, 2022)

andy9432 said:


> Take off that wig and ur low tier normie


Minox and dermaroll😌😌. Don’t be saty, just slay bro!


----------



## ascension (Aug 28, 2022)

Lihito said:


> I need infraorbital rims + custom fat grafting to fix eye area im not fixing anything else because i would fuck up my harmony . Surgeries are about fixing main failois not reconszeucting the whole face..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Tall queen short king"


----------

